# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Kadare nderohet me cmimin Princi i Asturias për Letërsinë

## shigjeta

- Ismail Kadare, ambasadori i Letërsisë shqipe në botë është nderuar sot me cmimin Princi i Asturias për Letërsinë 2009 në Oviedo.
Kadare u shpall kandidatura fituese ndërmjet 31 të tjerave. Ceremonia u zhvillua në Teatrin Campoamor të Oviedo-s, ku Princi Filip i dorëzoi shkrimtarit shqiptar një nga çmimet me prestigjoze në botë. Fjalimin e tij falenderues Kadare e mbajti në gjuhën shqipe.
Sipas shtypit spanjoll vepra që e bëri Kadarenë të njohur është romani Gjenerali i ushtrisë së vdekur. Vetë Kadare është shprehur entuziast për marrjen e këtij cmimi në prononcimet për mediat spanjolle.
Qindra qytetarë spanjollë në një atmosferë festive përshëndetën hyrjen në Teatër të personaliteteve më të mëdha të Spanjës si dhe të botës së artit dhe të kulturës nga shumë shtete të botës.
Fitues i çmimit "Man Booker International Prize" në vitin 2005, çmimi më prestigjoz në botën anglishtfolëse, Kadare, 73 vjeç, kandidat i çmimit Nobel në letërsi, i nderuar më 24 qershor të këtij viti me Çmimin e madh spanjoll, ndodhet në Ovideo së bashku me familjen e tij, ndërsa ka qënë i pranishëm në një seri aktivitetesh të organizuar në vigjilje të këtij çmimi.

Gjithsej 31 kandidatura nga 25 vende të botës konkurruan për këtë çmim që fondacioni "Prince of Asturias" ua akordon "atyre personave, institucioneve, puna krijuese ose kërkimore e të cilëve përfaqëson një kontribut të madh në kulturën universale në fushat e letërsisë apo gjuhësisë".
Dhënia e çmimit shkrimtarit shqiptar i përkthyer në të paktën 40 gjuhë të botës, u shoqërua me jehonë sidomos nga shtypin spanjoll. Gazeta e njohur "El Mundo" njoftonte atë ditë se kandidati shqiptar për çmimin "Nobel" e fitoi garën mes shkrimtarëve të përmasave të tilla si Milan Kundera, i konsideruar si një nga shkrimtarët më të mëdhenj të kohës që jetojmë, italianit Antonio Cabucchi, holandazit Cees Nooteboom, autorë këta të njohur të brezit të Kadaresë.

Mbreti Juan Carlos dhe Mbretëresha Sofia e Spanjës, Kryeministri Jose Luis Rodriguez Zapatero dhe Felipe, Princi i Asturias, emrin e të cilit mban dhe ky çmim i dërguan shkrimtarit shqiptar urimet e tyre përmes një letre ku i shprehnin dhe vlerësimet e tyre mbi veprën e tij, për të cilën fitoi dhe çmimin Princi i Asturias për Letërsinë 2009.

Çmimet Prínci i Asturias, u krijuan në vitin 1981, për punën shkencore, teknike, kulturore, sociale dhe humane të realizuar nga persona, grupe pune apo institucione në arenën ndërkombëtare. Secili prej Çmimeve Prínci i Asturias, përfshin një çmim prej 50 mijë euro, skulpturën e krijuar dhe dhuruar për këtë qëllim nga Joan Miró, një diplomë dhe një emblemë akredituese. Vitin e kaluar, fituesja e Çmimit Princi i Asturias për Letërsinë ishte kanadezja, Margaret Atëod, të cilën juria e nderoi për veprën e saj të shkëlqyer, sidomos në mbrojtjen e dinjitetit të grave.

_marr nga BalkanWeb_

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Kadare: Demokracia dhe diktatura s'ndryshuan të shkruarin tim*

» Dërguar më: 24/10/2009 - 15:05

Rubén AMÓN

Ismail Kadare ka varur në shtëpinë e tij një portret të një pastori shqiptar nëntëdhjetëvjeçar. Është një fotografi bardhë e zi, edhe pse kur e sheh përballë duket si një figurë prej guri. Kadare në fakt vjen nga "qyteti i gurtë" (Gjirokastra) dhe prej guri është edhe letërsia e tij. Bashkëkohore, por e përjetshme. Dhe anasjelltas, natyrisht. Për të gjitha këto, për "bukurinë dhe angazhimin e thellë në krijim", ai mori dje çmimin "Princi i Asturias për Letërsinë". Por para tërheqjes së çmimit, Kadare ka folur me Ruben Amon, për karakterin "esencialisht magjik" të letërsisë së tij. Ai kundërshton etiketën e shkrimtarit politik dhe militant, dhe siguron se Ballkani ende i duhet Evropës. Shkrimtari shqiptar flet duke e menduar mirë atë që thotë, duke e shikuar më vëmendje intervistuesin. Në Spanjë, ai po qëndron në krah të Sorbonnes dhe të kopshtit të Luksemburgut. Shtëpia ku është akomoduar, ka tavane të larta druri. Kadare nuk është një borgjez-bohemian, por një shkrimtar prej guri që i gdhend mirë fjalët.

*Ju vetë keni një qëndrim të kujdesshëm ndaj realizmit magjik...*

Letërsia është magjike. Dhe kjo që nga koha e Homerit e deri në ditët tona. Kush do të kujdesej për shkrimtarin nëse nuk do të ishte fantazia apo magjia?

*Cili është dimensioni i Kadaresë në celuloid?*

Ndjehem i paaftë për të gjykuar aty. Unë nuk kam dashur të merrem me skenarë, madje as t'i mbikëqyr. Dhe jo për shkak të frikës dhe dyshimit, por për të kuptuar se kinemaja është një dimension përtej letërsisë sime. Ajo iu ka dhënë romaneve të mia një jetë të dytë.

*Juria e çmimit "Princi i Asturias" tregon në çdo rast angazhimin tuaj, jo se ju jeni një shkrimtar politik, por shumë nga veprat tuaja janë prodhuar nën regjimin komunist të Hoxhës, një pjesë tjetër në mërgim në Paris...*

Unë jam një shkrimtar politik, nëse veprat e mia janë të lidhura me kohën dhe përvojat që unë kam jetuar. Unë nuk mund të mos mbështetem tek konteksti im, apo të izolohem nga bota rreth meje. Në të njëjtën kohë, si shkrimtar, unë kam dhënë një realitet paralel. Letërsia të bëhet një shtëpi e dytë, një vend i dytë. Për këtë arsye krijohet një konflikt mes asaj që ju jetoni dhe asaj çfarë ju shkruani. Duke u nisur nga provat, bazuar në dëshmitë që unë kam dhënë, as demokracia, as diktatura nuk e kanë ndryshuar mënyrën se si shkruaj. Nuk jam ndjerë as më shumë e as më pak i frymëzuar nga njëra kohë ose nga tjetra. Jam i ndërgjegjshëm që jam ballkanas dhe e di shumë mirë se në çdo gjest e në çdo fjalë kërkohet një konotacion apo domethënie politike. Por ajo është një ndërtesë jashtë meje, e për të cilën unë nuk ndjehem i detyruar, e as përgjegjës.

*Ju shkruani në shqip akoma?*

Më duket krejtësisht anormale të heq dorë nga gjuha amtare. Dhe unë besoj se kjo mund të bëhet vetëm për dy arsye: një mospëlqim me origjinë emocionale, politike, ose limitet që gjuha mund të vendosë apo liria e imagjinata e shkrimtarit. Gjuha shqipe më kënaq plotësisht. Ajo është një gjuhë e lashtë, ku fataliteti dhe fati janë po aq të gjallë sa në greken klasike. Asnjëherë s'më është dukur se kam shkruar mjaftueshëm dhe kam kaluar shumë, shumë vite duke studiuar strukturën e brendshme të gjuhës. Nuk është çështje muzikaliteti, ritmi apo arkitekture. Është njëlloj si një makinë. Rregullat duhen zbuluar dhe deshifruar. Ndonjëherë librat e mi kanë një dimensionin arkaik, të tjerë dimensione mitologjike, ultramodernë apo një përzierje të këtyre. Por unë nuk kontrolloj. Dominimi i kësaj makine, për mua është një detyrë jashtëzakonisht e vështirë, por emocionuese dhe e bëj plot pasion, e sidomos kur vjen puna për të shkruar prozë. Poezia është gjithmonë e lehtë dhe këtë e them nga përvoja ime. Propozon limite që në vetvete janë ndihmë. Proza, proza e mirë, në të kundërt, kërkon ushtrim më të madh e më të thellë se ç'mund të imagjinohet.
Proza është ajo që ju keni përdorur për të botuar romanin tuaj të fundit. Titullohet "Darka e gabuar" dhe aludon për pushtimin nazist të Shqipërisë. "Le Monde" ka vlerësuar aftësinë me të cilën ju shpalosni tragjikomedinë...
Nuk është aq shumë tragjikomikja sa groteskja. Groteskja ka një nuancë të dhimbshme, të pamëshirshme. Groteskja e fillon rrugëtimin e saj në një situatë të tillë siç është diktatura. Mjafton të vëzhgosh fjalët dhe veprat e tiranëve të genocideve. Ka një komedi në të gjithë grotesken, por është një komedi e dhimbshme. Të qenit në gjendje ta transmetoj këtë, më ka rezultuar shumë e vështirë. Unë nuk dua t'i bëj të tjerët të qeshin, as nuk dua t'i argëtoj. Shqipëria ka kaluar në shumë pak kohë tri periudha totalitare: Perandorinë Osmane, Musolinin e pushtimin nazist si edhe sundimin komunist të Hoxhës. Kjo është një barrë që e ka mbajtur peng vendin tim, ndonëse shpresat kanë filluar të shfaqen tani.

*Si është marrëdhënia juaj me letërsinë spanjolle?*

Pak e kufizuar, duhet ta pranoj. Jo shumë e thellë. E konsideroj "Don Kishotin" një referencë absolute për kulturën perëndimore dhe mund të them se puna e Servantesit ka eklipsuar të gjithë letërsinë spanjolle. Kjo ndodh në Itali me Danten dhe në Angli me Shekspirin. Franca, në të kundërt, e ka shpërndarë peshën e saj në autorë të tjerë. Edhe Gjermania ka shumë emra. Asnjë nuk ka gjasa të dalë përkrah tre emrave të cituar më lart, por që të gjithë kompensojnë mungesën e një figure absolute, të atij që do të ishte titaniku, më i madhi. Letërsia spanjolle ka njerëzillëkun dhe thellësinë e Servantesit.

*Ju jeni i interesuar të rishqyrtoni romanet tuaja, t'i rishikoni e t'i riprekni ato, a thua sikur janë të papërfunduara...
*
Unë nuk mendoj ndonjë gjë të veçantë për to. Për më tepër, shumica e shkrimtarëve e bëjnë këtë. Mbase si një lloj ushtrimi përgjegjësie. Problemi është se në rastin tim del në pah një shqyrtim interesant i supozuar. Disa nga kritikët e mi më shtypës, mendojnë se unë ndërhyj në romanet e mia për të hequr pasazhe që i kam shkruar gjatë regjimit të Enver Hoxhës. Ata mendojnë se kjo është një mënyrë për të manipuluar historinë, për të përfituar nga një maviolë (diçka që ndryshon lëvizjen). Është një spekulim fëminor dhe naiv. Dhe jo vetëm sepse unë i kontrolloj romanet e mia vetëm në kriterin letrar, por gjithashtu edhe sepse do të ishte absurde të punoja për të siguruar pretendime boshe e të supozuara. Shumë nga ato korrigjime shfaqen vetëm në versionet në gjuhën shqipe. Dhe kanë ndodhur në periudha të ndryshme të romaneve. Problemi është se më katalogojnë tek lista e shkrimtarëve politikë, si një militant, një romancier veprues. Dhe duke filluar që andej, duan të kuptohet puna ime si një lloj reflektimi propagandistik. Sa e pakuptimtë!
Marrë me shkurtime nga El Cultural

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Kadare në ceremoni:Servantesi, kalorësi që injoroi komunizmin*

» Dërguar më: 24/10/2009 - 15:05



Shkrimtari shqiptar, Ismail Kadare iu drejtua dje personazhit më universal të letrave spanjolle, Don Kishotit, për të identifikuar "pavarësinë" e letërsisë. Kadareja ka siguruar se zotëria i shquar i pendës së Miguel de Servantesit ishte i vetmi që arriti të ndalë regjimit komunist në vendin tonë. Kadare, i cili qe i ngarkuar për të falenderuar në emër të fituesve të çmimeve të 'Asturias 2009', në fjalimin që mbajti gjatë ceremonisë së ndarjes së çmimeve vuri në dukje se vendi i tij dhe Spanja, me përjashtim të një miqësie të shkurtër në shekullin e pesëmbëdhjetë, nuk kishin asnjë lidhje, edhe pas ngjarjeve që prodhoi shekulli i kaluar, kur Shqipëria komuniste, e shquar në çështjen e prishjes së marrëdhënieve, shkëputi të gjitha lidhjet edhe me Spanjën. "Kur mes vendit tim dhe Spanjës nuk kishte hyrje-dalje, një kalorës i vetëm, duke injoruar ligjet e botës, si shumë herë të tjera, kaloi kufij në dukje të pakapërcyeshëm. Mendoj se e kuptoni se për kë e kam fjalën: për Don Kishotin", - tha 'Princi i Asturias për letërsinë', Ismail Kadare në fjalimin që mbajti në gjuhën amtare. Ai deklaroi se, Don Kishoti "ishte i vetmi që i doli kundër regjimit komunist". "Don Kishoti", edhe si një libër, edhe si një karakter i vërtetë, ishte aq i popullarizuar në Shqipëri, sa e depërtoi kufirin shqiptar, sepse ai ndër të tjera ishte i pavarur", - deklaroi dje Kadare. Ai theksoi se, "kur një shkrimtar shqiptar, për një vepër të shkruar në një territor dhe në një kohë komuniste merr një çmim të një mbretërie perëndimore, kjo do të thotë se letërsia e tij është natyrale dhe e pavarur". Për Kadarenë, ndryshe nga pavarësia e shteteve, ajo e letërsisë është "globale", dhe kështu mendon se duhet të jetë edhe mbrojtja e saj. Sipas pikëpamjes së tij, pavarësia e letërsisë dhe arteve është një proces në zhvillim. Ai tha se njerëzit janë mësuar me pavarësinë që i referohet kryesisht shteteve, kombeve dhe madje edhe individëve, ndaj ka vështirësi për arritje të mëtejshme. "Të arrish më tej, do të thotë të kuptosh se pavarësia e artit nuk është luks apo një dëshirë për të përsosur vetë artin, por një kusht objektiv që është i detyrueshëm, sepse përndryshe universi s'do mund të qëndrojë gjatë në këmbë", - tha autori i romanit "Aksidenti", që është vepra e tij e fundit e botuar në Spanjë. Kadare i kushtoi një pjesë të mirë të fjalës së tij reflektimit mbi marrëdhëniet midis jetës dhe artit të letërsisë. Ai theksoi se, "lufta mes botëve të jetës e artit është më e komplikuar se sa duket" dhe siguroi se, "pavarësia e letërsisë dhe artit po bëhet gjithnjë e më e vështirë". "Ne shkrimtarët jemi të bindur se arti nuk do të ngrejë flamurin e kapitullimit", - deklaroi dje Kadare.
gsh

----------


## RSHP

Urime zoti Kadare per çmimin. Ai nderon vendin dhe letersine shqiptare.
Le te shpresojme qe ky çmim do te ndikoje qendrimin armiqesor
te shtetit Spanjoll ndaj njohjes se panvaresise se Kosoves.

Kam 2 verejtje etike ne lidhje me fjalimin tuaj qe mbajtet ne Spanje:

1)
Ju ofendoni shtetin shqiptar te diktatures. Mire e beni, por mos harroni se ju ishit pjese e atij shteti, u rritet, edukuat, dhe u afirmuat si shkrimtar. Pra ne kete mes, nuk ka qene vetem shteti shqiptar nje Donkishot ( siç e pohoni me te drejte)
por edhe ju. Dhe te them te drejten, ju keni qene Don Kishot me tragjik, pasi diktatura e godiste gomarin e panços me kamzhik,
ndersa ju i lexonit poezi. 
.
2) Ju flisni me te drejte rreth barrierave qe egzistojne midis jetes dhe artit si dhe urat e tij te lirise.
Edhe ne kete rast ju keni pasur lirine e plote te shkruani, lexoheni dhe publikoheni.

Ato qe thoni ne fjalimin tuaj, pra perkufizimin e lirise letrare ne kohera diktatoriale apo gjysm-diktatoriale,
 vlejne me shume per bashkemoshataret tuaj, te cilet u internuan, vdiqen ose denuan, dhe kurrsesi per ju.

Per ju ka pasur gjithnje liri letrare, dhe kjo eshte mrekullia çuditeberese.
 Kjo vlen edhe per bashkeqytetarin tuaj, Enver Hoxha, i cili jetoi ne liri te plote, burgosi, internoi dhe u varros plot lavde e lote te bijve te cilet ai burgosi.

JETA dhe ARTI ndonjehere bejne dashuri si homoseksuelet, zoti KADARE.

ju pershendes nga holanda,

rezart palluqi

----------


## drague

dhe mua mu duk pershendetja si perralla e borbardhes.

shume pa kuptim dhe fallco.

----------


## Bel ami

Kadareja foli ne ate fjalim edhe per Don Kishotin e Mances.Tha se i vetmi kalores qe i kaloi kufinjte e diktatures ishte pikerisht Don Kishoti.Fatkeqesisht po shikoj ne  kete forum nje shembelltyre te keqe te  Don Kishotit qe na ka nxjere nje hushte  te ndryshkur dhe i eshte sulur Kadarese.Ndersa Don Kishoti i vertete sulej drejt se keqes, ky Don Kishoti i forumit i sulet te mires,prandaj thashe se eshte nje shembelltyre e keqe.
Krahasimet e gjetura deri nga bota e homoseksualeve jane nje deshmi e qarte se ky njeri eshte ne krize me vetveten.Duke i dhene leksione dhe keshilla Kadarese me nje nivel qesharak intelektualiteti tregon se nuk eshte i afte tu hyje ketyre puneve.Nese ky Don Kishot e shikon artin dhe jeten si nje cift homoseksualesh,tregon se vuan nga kompleksiteti akoma nuk e ka kuptuar artin dhe aq me pak jeten.Zoti e ndimofte ne kete mision sa te ulet aq edhe barbar.

----------


## RSHP

> Kadareja foli ne ate fjalim edhe per Don Kishotin e Mances.Tha se i vetmi kalores qe i kaloi kufinjte e diktatures ishte pikerisht Don Kishoti.Fatkeqesisht po shikoj ne  kete forum nje shembelltyre te keqe te  Don Kishotit qe na ka nxjere nje hushte  te ndryshkur dhe i eshte sulur Kadarese.Ndersa Don Kishoti i vertete sulej drejt se keqes, ky Don Kishoti i forumit i sulet te mires,prandaj thashe se eshte nje shembelltyre e keqe.
> Krahasimet e gjetura deri nga bota e homoseksualeve jane nje deshmi e qarte se ky njeri eshte ne krize me vetveten.Duke i dhene leksione dhe keshilla Kadarese me nje nivel qesharak intelektualiteti tregon se nuk eshte i afte tu hyje ketyre puneve.Nese ky Don Kishot e shikon artin dhe jeten si nje cift homoseksualesh,tregon se vuan nga kompleksiteti akoma nuk e ka kuptuar artin dhe aq me pak jeten.Zoti e ndimofte ne kete mision sa te ulet aq edhe barbar.


I dashur Bel Ami,

po ju jap edhe nje here tjeter nje leksion falas, lidhur me shkelqimin dhe ndryshkun e figurave kombetare.

1) shkelqimin olimpik s'ia rremben Kadarese, as une as kurrkush. Keshtu ai s'ka nevoje per avokate te zemeruar e cenuar, si ju ne kete rast. Kadare na dhuroi letersi , e cila sidoqofte na perfaqesoi per nje gjysme shekull ne planetin toke.

2)  Ndryshkun e Kadares os çdo figure tjeter me dimension kombetar/universal, s'ka per te arritur ta mbroje asnje lloj idhulli, fanatiku mbi toke. Historia eshte e pameshirshme, ajo do ta shkrije ndryshkun e kujtdo me deboren e saj olimpike. Ndoshta ajo hesht, per 20-30 vjet, por me pas te jep goditjen perfundimtare. 
historia pret derisa personalatieti te vdese sebashku me perkrahesit e tij te verber, me pas ajo hap dosjen e saj te shenjte.

Edhe nje Here: Xhevahir Spahiu, Lasgush Poradeci, Bilal Xhaferri e shume shkrimtare te tjere te internuar, burgosur, vetem ata kane te drejte te ironizojne Don-Kishotet e sistemeve totalitare, te ulerijne per liri universale, dhe jo KADARE, sepse atij s'i ka munguar kurre liria letrare dhe personale.

 Me qarte se kaq s'behet.

Sa per personin tim, le tia lejme kohes te tregoje se sa hipokrit apo inteligjent jam, shkrimtar real apo medioker...

 pershendetje dhe mireushkrofshim,

rezart

----------


## Bel ami

Perseri ma shton akoma bindjen se nuk se cfare flet.As Xhevahiri,as Lagushi dhe as Bilali nuk jane internuar apo burgosur.Bile Xhevahirit i eshte botuar cdo liber.Bilal Xhaferi u aratis ne SHBA dhe vdiq ne Chikago,ndersa Lasgushi  u mor me perkthim.Bile per ironi te fatit vetem Kadareja e vizitonte ate ne Pogradec,sepse te tjeret e haruan.
Ketu nuk me duket se esht faji i Kadarese dhe kjo nuk ja heq te drejten Kadarese te denoncoje sistemin,sikunder nuk te mohon as ty te denoncosh sistemin apo cdo njeriu qe e ka vuajtur ate sistem.
Robert Elsie thote per Karadene se "ai nuk duhet ti druhet Havelit,sepse Shqiperia nuk ishte Cekosllovaki".
LLogarite cdo njeri i ben vete,ose te pakten cdo njeri qe ka njefare ideje per te krahasuar diktaturen Shqiptare me ate Cekosllvake apo me cdo vend tjeter te Evropes Lindore.
Lidhur me shkelqimin dhe ndryshkjen e figurave kombetare tashme jemi mesuar boll.
Dikush e ben Skenderbeun me origjine Serbe,nje tjeter Nene Terezen  e nxjer vllahe Pater Anton Harapin e bejne Fashist,pse te mos perbaltet dhe Kadareja?!
Vetem haroni se i pari shkrimtar qe ka kerkuar hapjen edosjeve te Komunizmit ka qene Kadareja.Kete nuk e mohoni dot.
Thoni se historia hesht per 20-30 vjet dhe pastaj pret derisa personalatieti te vdese sebashku me perkrahesit e tij te verber, me pas ajo hap dosjen e saj te shenjte...
Ketu serisht gaboni.Pas 20-30 vjetesh nje shkrimtar ndahet nga jeta personale dhe ajo qe gjallon eshte vetem vepra e tij.Askujt nuk i intereson sot te dije sesi ka jetuar Homeri,Danteja apo Kafka.Sot lexojme vetem veprat e tyre,sepse ato jetojne.Ketu edhe Kadareja nuk ben perjashtim.

----------


## mondishall

Te nderuar forumiste dhe ne vecanti i nderuar RPSH! Jam shprehur me pare aty ku ka qene vendi per t'u shprehur per talentin dhe njeriun Kadare(ku kam rezervat e mia per intervistat e tij per te shkuaren dhe ikjen nga Shqiperia), keshtu qe s'dua te behem i besdisshem dhe ne kete teme. Ketu dua te theksoj, qe kur hapet nje teme konkrete mire eshte te flitet rreth saj dhe jo te ndodhe anashkalimi dhe meshimi i aneve te tjera, qe per mendimin tim nuk deshmon per realizem ne gjykim. Eshte njelloj si te shkojme ne festimin e nje pervjetori te nje miku, apo festimi tjeter te tij per ndonje promovim libri, mbrojtje disertacioni dhe ne vend te urimit e argetimit aty, te ndalemi ne anet e tij biografike. Jo i dashur RPSH, nuk me duket aspak e logjikshme e njerezore ky devijim nga festa. E pra per mua kjo ceremoni e madhe, ku shkrimtari me i njohur shqiptar ne bote Ismail Kadare fiton me meriten e tij nje cmim me vlere per te e per kombin, eshte nje feste qe duhet te na gezoje dhe ne. 
C'kuptim ka te behet nje urim sa per hyrje dhe pas tij te vihen ato, por-et... me rradhe per biografira e me the te thashe? C'eshte kjo mani alla shqiptarce per te venitur nje merite, nje sukses, nje fitore, te nje personaliteti? A nuk eshte lloj atavizme nga sistemi i shkuar, qe me pare se cdo gje tjeter merrte per baze biografite e njerezve, para se te vendoste per te drejta studimi, emerime neper punera, dekorime etj, etj? Dhe qe mos keqkuptohem per qendrimin tim, them qe po atavizme eshte dhe mitizimi e hyjnizimi i aneve te tjera te jetes se personalitetit, aty ku ai eshte si gjithe te tjeret me difektet e karakterit e personalitetit te vet.
Sot pra le te flasim e gezojme per kete feste, ku festuesi nuk eshte vetem Kadareja, por edhe ne, bashkekombesit e tij.

----------


## RSHP

> Perseri ma shton akoma bindjen se nuk se cfare flet.As Xhevahiri,as Lagushi dhe as Bilali nuk jane internuar apo burgosur.Bile Xhevahirit i eshte botuar cdo liber.Bilal Xhaferi u aratis ne SHBA dhe vdiq ne Chikago,ndersa Lasgushi  u mor me perkthim.Bile per ironi te fatit vetem Kadareja e vizitonte ate ne Pogradec,sepse te tjeret e haruan.
> Ketu nuk me duket se esht faji i Kadarese dhe kjo nuk ja heq te drejten Kadarese te denoncoje sistemin,sikunder nuk te mohon as ty te denoncosh sistemin apo cdo njeriu qe e ka vuajtur ate sistem.
> Robert Elsie thote per Karadene se "ai nuk duhet ti druhet Havelit,sepse Shqiperia nuk ishte Cekosllovaki".
> LLogarite cdo njeri i ben vete,ose te pakten cdo njeri qe ka njefare ideje per te krahasuar diktaturen Shqiptare me ate Cekosllvake apo me cdo vend tjeter te Evropes Lindore.
> Lidhur me shkelqimin dhe ndryshkjen e figurave kombetare tashme jemi mesuar boll.
> Dikush e ben Skenderbeun me origjine Serbe,nje tjeter Nene Terezen  e nxjer vllahe Pater Anton Harapin e bejne Fashist,pse te mos perbaltet dhe Kadareja?!
> Vetem haroni se i pari shkrimtar qe ka kerkuar hapjen edosjeve te Komunizmit ka qene Kadareja.Kete nuk e mohoni dot.
> Thoni se historia hesht per 20-30 vjet dhe pastaj pret derisa personalatieti te vdese sebashku me perkrahesit e tij te verber, me pas ajo hap dosjen e saj te shenjte...
> Ketu serisht gaboni.Pas 20-30 vjetesh nje shkrimtar ndahet nga jeta personale dhe ajo qe gjallon eshte vetem vepra e tij.Askujt nuk i intereson sot te dije sesi ka jetuar Homeri,Danteja apo Kafka.Sot lexojme vetem veprat e tyre,sepse ato jetojne.Ketu edhe Kadareja nuk ben perjashtim.



  I dashur Bel ami,

xhevahir Spahiu ka qene i burgosur sebashku me nje shkrimtar tjeter, emrin s'po ia permend per arsye personale.

Thoni qe shkrimtareve te lartpemendur u jane botuar librat. Jeni ne vete? E quani ju botim librat e censuruar??? Mos doni te thoni qe letersia jone fluturoi e lire ne diktature? 

Ndryshku i Kadarese do te tretej pjeserisht nese do te zhduke poemen 'Pashallaret e Kuq" "Ku i ke renjet Parti" tere fjalimet e tij pompoze ku i thurte lavde planeve te partise, romanin Dimri i Madh' 'Koncert" etj,  atehere ndoshta historia do ta lere rehat dhe meret vetem me veprat e tij qe e meritojne perjetesine. Mos harro, perjetesia e ka dhomen e ngushte, ne te s'ka vend per plehra...


  zoti Mondishall. Ju e dini se s'ka njeri pa mangesi, madje ne artistet kemi ndoshta mangesi edhe me abstrake, si arrogante, medjemedhenj, egoiste, etj.

Por i dashur, Mondishall, ketu s'flitet per karakterin e personit, por per moralin e vepres se tij, Kadareja le te me shante mua, ofendonte çdo dite, te me perbuzte, ia fal te gjitha, por s'ia fal nese ai s'do te m'i hapte syte nese dikush do rendte pas meje me nje thike e te me vriste.... 

Ja, kaq e rende eshte tradhtia per nje shkrimtar, kur hesht ose s'guxon te paralajmeroje popullin e tij per krimet e kryera ne diktature. 

 E kupton tani, se ketu s'flas per surratin e artistit, karakterin e tij, por besnikerine e tij ndaj popullit te tij, prej te cilit ai ptretendon te shnderrohet simbol heroik, letrar??? 

 sa per momentin e ketij shkrimi, keni plotesisht te drejte, eshte botuar ne moment te gabuar. 

 Une u gezova mjaft per kete çmim, Spanja foli shqip ate nate, dhe kjo s'eshte e lehte, shpresoj qe Spanja te njohe Kosoven sa me shpejt...

rezart

----------

